# CANADIANS IN AFGHANISTAN - The documentaries



## McG (6 Jan 2003)

The series will be aired again starting today on History Televison and will include the new film "Waging Peace". Schedule is as follows (All times are mountain standard):

6  Jan 03
 2000hrs and 2300hrs - Chasing shadows

7  Jan 03
 2000hrs and 2300hrs - Waging Peace

8  Jan 03
 2000hrs and 2300hrs - Friendly Fire


----------



## Korus (6 Jan 2003)

Excellent, thanks.

I haven‘t seen "Waging Peace" yet, and am looking forward to it..


----------



## ninty9 (7 Jan 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.

I have the other two on tape and caught the first one tonight.

I‘m glad I read this.  I didn‘t realize thay had made or were going to air a new one.


----------



## Korus (7 Jan 2003)

Apparently they had it filmed, It just wasn‘t aired when the other 2 premiered.


----------



## Pikache (7 Jan 2003)

Are the times EST?


----------



## Korus (7 Jan 2003)

Nope, Mountain Standard...  Add 2 hours for Eastern, I beleive.


----------



## McG (7 Jan 2003)

I was watched the first show at 2300hrs last night here in NB.  Chances are that the times will be correct for any time zone.


----------



## Drez (7 Jan 2003)

The time in EST is 2200 to 2300. 

Small recap course for people who dont know:
MST is 2 hours behind EST and PST is 3 hours behind EST.


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Jan 2003)

Watched it combined,but also saw all 3 episode‘s.
A must see for all in the Force‘s!!!
A very good training aid.

 Our men and women performed over and beyond all exspectation‘s as we do every time when we go any where to do a job.

 Just watching my fellow Engineer‘s along with the Pat‘s hump all those exsplosive‘s in to those site‘s at those altitude‘s is enough to make me proud of my fellow Brother‘s/Sister‘s in Arm‘s.

 One of the best documenteries ever made of the Canadian Force‘s.


 Try and see all three episode‘s ,you can also order them from the History Channel.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jan 2003)

Can someone pop out a link to the History channel site for buying the video?? I would appreciate it.  Does anyone know if they will re-air that series anytime soon??

Bzz


----------



## Dacier (12 Jan 2003)

http://www.viewerplus.com/product.asp?Stat=History&ID=12144    

Learn to use google


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jan 2003)

Ouch.. just thought I would ask here in case anyone had more information about the series..I won‘t ask for any favours anymore.. sorry

Bzz


----------



## Dacier (13 Jan 2003)

The      means a smile.  Since you can‘t hear peoples tone of voice on the internet, certain symbols were created to represent the tones.

A      means I said that sentence in my prior post in nice manner.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jan 2003)

You know what? I did not see that smilie when I first read the post, there was only empty space there.. I must have had a bbcode error or something as I am seeing it now.. Long day on course and I took it somewhat offensively toned.. my mistake and I apologize...

Bzz


----------



## Mark Schiller (22 Feb 2003)

That is a very well done series.

Last year I had my taxes done by H&R Block and the lady who processed them was the mother of the Commanding Officer in Afghanistan...small world.


----------



## DnA (22 Feb 2003)

it‘s a great documentry series, I have all 3 of them on VHS


----------



## RoyalHighlander (24 Feb 2003)

I know 2 of those that were in Afganistan, one was a sniper. Good people..
History television link is here

History television


----------

